# 'Nuther Duo Phase



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 29, 2019)

Came out great. 

View attachment 758View attachment 758


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 29, 2019)

awesome !


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 29, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> awesome !


Thanks Griff ?


----------



## TGP39 (Jun 30, 2019)

Absolutely phenomenal!!! I would love for mine to look half as nice as this.   ??


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 30, 2019)

TGP39 said:


> Absolutely phenomenal!!! I would love for mine to look half as nice as this.   ??


Very kind. Thank you


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

Looks fantastic and I really love those knobs, suit it perfectly.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

icedcreameyes said:


> Looks fantastic and I really love those knobs, suit it perfectly.


Thanks very much


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 3, 2019)

Whoa!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 9, 2019)

Very nice, you've captured the Mu-Tron look.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice, you've captured the Mu-Tron look.


Thank you, Chuck


----------



## bergera (Jul 9, 2019)

Man each of your builds are so nice that I'm going to have to make one myself soon!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 9, 2019)

bergera said:


> Man each of your builds are so nice that I'm going to have to make one myself soon!


thank you!


----------

